# Mall Transit Extension Proposed



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 6, 2013)

If this were a little less pie-in-the-sky it would belong in the commuting forum, but for now...

Billionaire developer Rick Caruso owns a mall called the Grove that includes a little battery-operated streetcar system. He's now talking about extending his mall transit to include other locations on the west side of Los Angeles.

Grove developer wants to extend trolley beyond shopping center - http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-0606-caruso-trolley-20130606,0,34507.story

"Under Caruso's concept, the trolley would make a loop around the numerous attractions in the area, including the planned Academy Museum of Motion Pictures on Wilshire Boulevard, the Park La Brea apartment complex and the hip West 3rd Street shopping district.

"But for all of Caruso's enthusiasm, there are many obstacles.

"It's unclear how a trolley could run down the district's already clogged streets. Some residents staunchly oppose laying new track, saying the trolley would jam traffic even more and present many safety issues."


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 6, 2013)

As I'm sure you know, the trolley as it exists now is really more of a kiddie amusement park ride than transportation.

I guess if nothing else, Caruso is getting people to think about fixed-rail as a mode of transport in the land of the automobile...

...and generating publicity for the Grove, of course!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 6, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> the trolley as it exists now is really more of a kiddie amusement park ride than transportation.


I've never seen the thing in person, but think it looks kinda Disneyoid; another reason to post the story here instead of the commuting forum. If for some reason it were to gain traction as a viable area circulator that'd be different, but Caruso's talk is especially cheap.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 6, 2013)

M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E!! From the Land of Big Dreams, Press Releases and Lies, Lotus Land aka LA! 

(some Hollywood Flack coined the phrase : "There's No Such Thing as Bad Publicity!")


----------



## leemell (Jun 6, 2013)

Except that Caruso has the resources (can you say Billionaire) and builds big developments for a living. BTW, Phineas T. Barnum is attributed with the expression "There's No Such Thing as Bad Publicity." Pre-dates Hollywood.


----------



## Blackwolf (Jun 6, 2013)

Hell, if the guy wants to build it and it works then I say stand aside! There is always so much fluff about private industry and infrastructure projects, here's one that could actually work. Sure, its a little theme park-ish, but remember that the transit options at Disney actually DO move a huge amount of people.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 8, 2013)

Here's what a couple of Times readers had to say about the proposed Grove train extension...

Letters: By golly, why not an L.A. trolley? - http://www.latimes.com/news/opinion/letters/la-le-0608-saturday-trolley-grove-20130608,0,6693790.story

"The negative reactions by bureaucrats and gadflies alike opposing the extension of the Grove's trolley line are shortsighted. Developer Rick Caruso is stepping up to the plate in a city that has little or no vision on public transportation, and you have NIMBY opposition to a public-private partnership that actually makes sense."


----------

